
ESO Telescope Observes Exoplanet Where It Rains Iron - QueensGambit
https://www.eso.org/public/news/eso2005/
======
QueensGambit
Using the new ESPRESSO instrument on ESO’s VLT in the Chilean Atacama Desert,
the astronomers identified for the first time chemical variations on an ultra-
hot gas giant planet. They detected a strong signature of iron vapour at the
evening border that separates the planet’s day side from its night side.
“Surprisingly, however, we do not see the iron vapour in the morning,” says
Ehrenreich. The reason, he says, is that “it is raining iron on the night side
of this extreme exoplanet.”

